# Orlando Copperhead Update



## wbusbee (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok here are pictures of the latest Ankona Copperhead to
leave the shed. Mel and team did a great job. Still waiting for the tiller extension and then need Cru to update on the shift extension. Will spend next week running circles in the Winter Park lakes.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw it last week at the shop very nice boat congrats.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

WoW, This skiff looks loaded. In your center console is it just storage or a live well? Also what is the round access hole for, looks like alot of thought went into this boat.
Shifter extention was built at http://www.bluepointfabrication.com/
They charged me roughly $80-90 with the powercoating.


----------



## wbusbee (Mar 18, 2010)

Cru, the console is a dry box-seat.   As many of you may understand when my wife and I went to pick out a boat she said-where is the seat-'nuff said 

Mel located the motor tilt, trim tabs, bilge pump, and lightswitches  on the console. Also built the radio into console. 

Since I didnt want a live well, Mel and Rory were kind enough to fabricate a 3 gallon bait well with over board drain and shut-off valve into the back deck.
Should be good for doz shrimps or finger mullet.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Pics aren't working. :-/


----------



## wbusbee (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry, not smart enough or photobucket literate to realize that by moving photos to a new folder I would ruin post..
corrected..


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sweet rig man. Sent you a PM about it. TIA.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Sweet rig man. Sent you a PM about it. TIA.


Wow, I feel like an ass.
I just realized I never got back to you with what you asked me weeks ago. 

I will do so right now.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet skiff by the way!
Welcome to the Copperhead owner crew.
Not many of us, but we get's around! lol


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

I was at Mel's shop last week. Saw your Copperhead. It looks great in the pics, but even better in person. Great boat, I am sure you will enjoy it as I have mine. Welcome aboard.


----------



## wbusbee (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the good words, but Mel and team deserve them. Just waiting for the rain to stop here, pretty much off and on all day yesterday and today.
Hoping to take it to Jax Beach next week before my son
starts classes.


----------

